# Burnumda tütüyorsun



## Mindlevery

Hello,

Please could someone tell me what this means?

*Burnumda tütüyorsun.*

Thank you.


----------



## kuzey13

mindlevery burnumda tütüyorsun means  I have an ardent desire for you and I miss you so much  both of them true


----------



## Mindlevery

kuzey13 said:


> mindlevery burnumda tütüyorsun means I have an ardent desire for you and I miss you so much both of them true


 
Thank you!

Both of them...? Hmmmm...


----------



## kuzey13

you are wolcome
yes both of them because tow sentences have smiliar emotions


----------



## Mindlevery

Ok!  
Thank you again!


----------



## Volcano

Mindlevery said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please could someone tell me what this means?
> 
> *Burnumda tütüyorsun.*
> 
> Thank you.



*I have been missing you so much *


----------



## hasansabri

*I would rather say;*

*I'm looking forward to seeing you*.


----------

